# 1898 hat band seam



## Flybreit (Feb 6, 2011)

I finally have found a method that works for me to seam the two ends of the 1898 hat band.

Thought I would share in case it helps others. I haven't tried this on other items (socks) but you can be sure I will 

http://knitfreedom.com/knitting-tricks/russian-grafting


----------



## Helen Hawkins (Jul 1, 2011)

Thank you for that, gives a nice finish. Have bookmarked it for further use.
Cheers Helen


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks! I think I'll use it on my next one!


----------



## linalu (Jun 20, 2013)

Thank you, Flybreit. I will definitely try that.


----------



## moonriver (Feb 22, 2013)

Thanks .....this looks great ......I will try this next time


----------



## bakrmom (May 30, 2011)

Very nice! thanks for sharing.


----------



## kayrein (Aug 24, 2011)

I'll try it, looks great!


----------



## ANENOME (Apr 15, 2015)

I actually like using Kitchener stitch, but I've just tried this Russian graft and it's now a favorite - so easy!


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## ginnyfloyd (Jul 22, 2012)

Excellent &#128079;


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## grannysk (Nov 7, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## KnitnNat (Nov 17, 2012)

Thank you, I've saved it. Can't wait to make another 1898 hat.


----------



## korteruckmar (Dec 2, 2011)

Very interesting technique! Can't wait to try it. Put it on my Pinterest board for future reference. BTW, I discovered this last week that if you take your computer in for servicing, you will often lose all your bookmarks. So, now I post to Pinterest instead.


----------



## jewels (May 24, 2011)

It talks about joining live stitches. Do you have live stitches in both ends of your hat? I just did a three needle bind off on mine.


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

Love KnitFreedom's videos - another good link - thanks


----------



## k moore (Mar 20, 2012)

Thank you so much for sharing this I love learning new things


----------



## pf_flyer (Dec 20, 2015)

Well...God bless you! I have made 3 hats & was not pleased with the seams. I also have a pair of 'crazy sox' unfinished due to fear of grafting.Thank you x1000.


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

Another excellent technique to know...another excellent knit freedom video...thank you!
julie


----------



## Nannymar (Jul 31, 2015)

What a great method! Can't wait to use it! Thanks so much!


----------



## pierrette (Jul 18, 2012)

Thanks for the link. Just bookmarked it for when I make that hat


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

Thank you for sharing this....my kitchener is never tidy. I always lose my place.


----------



## GC_Bonnie (Jul 10, 2013)

Will try this one for sure and it turns out so nice.


----------



## jewels (May 24, 2011)

I just did it on my hat. Love how it looks. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## GrannyDeb (Oct 14, 2011)

I was on the right track by crocheting the seam together with a slip stitch, but these is so much better.


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Love it, thank you for posting!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I can't believe this just got done watching a video on the kitchener stitch now I see this, looks so much easier.
*Thanks*


----------



## Flybreit (Feb 6, 2011)

With the provisional cast on, yes. However I have done this with a standard cast on by just picking up one leg of the cast on stitch. 

My husband does have a complaint about this though - the seam is so tidy he can't tell front from back! :lol:


----------



## knitwitgalaxy (Jul 27, 2012)

Flybreit said:


> I finally have found a method that works for me to seam the two ends of the 1898 hat band.
> 
> Thought I would share in case it helps others. I haven't tried this on other items (socks) but you can be sure I will
> 
> http://knitfreedom.com/knitting-tricks/russian-grafting


I am on my 6th 1898 hat in 2 weeks, 1st was a chemo hat for a friend then others requested hats, each 1 I have tried a different bind off - this looks like a 3 needle bind off but using a crochet hook, will try this way in the next hour or so when I get to picking up for the crown.

Thank you


----------



## knitwitgalaxy (Jul 27, 2012)

Flybreit said:


> With the provisional cast on, yes. However I have done this with a standard cast on by just picking up one leg of the cast on stitch.
> 
> My husband does have a complaint about this though - the seam is so tidy he can't tell front from back! :lol:


I have not managed the provisional cast on but kind of a one!!!

On the ladies hats I made I crocheted a small flower to put on the front & on the mens ones I just put a few stitches in a contrast colour inside the back.


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Well, I did it on my last one. I think I'll just continue the way I did the first few. I do a crochet-hook cast on - _not_ provisional - leaving a long enough tail to sew the two edges together. After I cast off those 27 stitches, I abut the two edges and sort of weave them together. The resultant seam is flat to the touch but visible. It's not an elastic seam, so not suitable for anywhere elasticity is key. For the two or three inches of the hat's seam, elasticity is moot.


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

Thank you, it is most helpful


----------

